# RC Cola and Pepsi bottle collection



## woodswalker (May 6, 2010)

Heres a few RC cola bottles I dug up a few weeks ago...
       Is it true that soda bottles actually have the date they were made on the bottom?


----------



## woodswalker (May 6, 2010)

Heres a pic of my whole soda collection so far....Coke bottles are on the right, then the Pepsi ones, RC cola, also have a Crush and Mr. Pibbs there at the left end....


----------



## woodswalker (May 6, 2010)

Here's all the Pepsi bottles...My fav is the one placed more towards the front....not sure whether its an oldie or not...just different from what I usually find.


----------



## woodswalker (May 6, 2010)

Crush and Mr. Pibb....probably worthless and not that old...but I still got them!!!~ []


----------



## nargo (May 6, 2010)

Nice Woodswalker!,
     I like old soda bottles...........I dug this one up yesterday....I've never heard of Veep


----------



## woodswalker (May 6, 2010)

That is a pretty cool one...I've never heard of that brand either.....Have you tried any researching it yet online?   I'm sure there's bound to be someone on here that knows something about it!! []


----------



## digdug (May 6, 2010)

The No Deposit No Return bottles look good!  They are starting to increase in value.  Keep on looking and collecting, then share the photos with us.

 here is a link to Veep, I posted some pictures a year or so ago of  two different types and a sign, and I have a brief history of it.
https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m-221484/mpage-1/key-veep/tm.htm#221484


----------



## nargo (May 6, 2010)

Digdud,thanks for that info............You said the "no deposit,no return" bottles are starting to increase in value,at the site I was digging I found a few that just said that..no other markings or labels...do think those are keepers??


----------



## digdug (May 6, 2010)

The ones just marked with No Deposit No Return probably had paper labels at one time, without the label they aren't worth bringing home.  If they are embossed, painted (ACL) or have paper labels, those NDNR are increasing in value and worth carrying home.
  Hope this helps.


----------



## woodswalker (May 6, 2010)

Question here about the soda bottles.....You say with out the labels they aren't worth anything but what about the bottles that are embossed like the Pepsi and Coke bottles I have posted above? Would there have been labels on those as well as being embossed? And is it true that the date they were made is stamped on the bottom? I noticed a lot of mine have say for example....65 or 67, the green mountain dew bottle has a 75 on the bottom...


----------



## digdug (May 6, 2010)

Yes, the embossed ones you have posted are worth something and worth bringing home. I wish I had a place to find a lot of NDNR bottles around here!
 I don't think the bottles would have had a label on them and embossed too. 
 The numbers you are seeing is the year. 1965, 1967, etc. 
 Hope this helps.


----------

